# FS:Fancy Plecos



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

L330 Watermelon Royal Pleco (Panaque nigrolineatus laurafabianae)......8.5 inches huge and fat........$150......1 LEFT

Baryancistrus sp. L142 Big White Spot Pleco......3.5inch.....$65....1 left

Panaque nigrolineatus (L190), Royal Pleco....2 inch...$40..1 left

L177 YELLOW SEAM GOLD NUGGET PLECO (Baryancistrus)..3 inch...$60....5 left

Hemiancistrus sabaji (L075) 2.5-3 inch......$40...1 left


All fish have been Quarantined, de-wormed for internal and exterior parasites, 100% disease-free and healthy

Location is in East Richmond


----------



## AndyNg (Jul 30, 2019)

Pmed. Check your msg please


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

L024 are going fast only have 2 left now


----------



## DragonFish (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m interested in L024 Redfin Cactus Pleco & L18. Please contact me at +17788993088


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

L024s All SOLD and Most of the Golden 
nuggets thanks for everyone that came out 🙂


----------



## DragonFish (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks so much for the Plecos Raj ! All 12 Plecos I got from you are doing well !


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Remaining stock updated


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

bump... more stock.....text to 604779ninetwofive8


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Added new plecos and stock updated


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Updated stock


----------



## Wellsy (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi, do you have any phantom and gold nugget plecos left?


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

updated stock list


----------



## duncanrc (Apr 14, 2015)

Very interested to hear what you have left.
thanks


----------



## duncanrc (Apr 14, 2015)

can you post your updated page?


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

updated


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

added new plecos and updated


----------



## bluezebraman (Jul 9, 2013)

Updated!!!


----------

